# Taliban Take Over Former U.S. Base in Korengal Valley



## athlon866 (20 Apr 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WamBeYQeRvE&playnext_from=TL&videos=BmxCczKwYbI

U.S. retreat left lots of ammos and fuels for Taliban. Even if troops has no choice but leave, they shouldn't have left ammunitions, especially the deadly M82! 

How discouraging. NATO still fail to win the hearts of the local people, contrary to what I have learned from Lone Survivor by a US NAVY SEAL.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Apr 2010)

So the Taliban are coming out of hiding and gathering in one spot to take hero pics. 
Good thinking.

Athlon. Stop being discouraged and hit the gym.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Apr 2010)

Lovely spot for a cruise missile.   :nod:


----------



## Jammer (20 Apr 2010)

WOW! Lotsa shiny stuff left over...ballistic seacans...etc.
At least we take the expensive stuff with us when we close out a COP.


----------



## SeanNewman (20 Apr 2010)

I am very surprised they didn't have their Engineers destroy everything on their way out.  Anyway...

Kind of missing the point by the reporter.  The whole reason they left that FOB was that there wasn't a large population there to defend.  What would you rather control with a BG, an empty valley or a city?


----------



## dogger1936 (20 Apr 2010)

Jammer said:
			
		

> WOW! Lotsa shiny stuff left over...ballistic seacans...etc.
> At least we take the expensive stuff with us when we close out a COP.



We left nothing for them except 2 flat fields in Haji and Zangabad.


----------



## SeanNewman (20 Apr 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> We left nothing for them except 2 flat fields in Haji and Zangabad.



Specifically because the tour before us left potential for trophy photos of Info Ops value.


----------

